

ClojureScript 1.7 - mklappstuhl
https://github.com/clojure/clojurescript/commit/25019841f67c877d1d6ec7b6625f2bb997f352bb

======
mfikes
Some comments I've seen are that it is simply about establishing parity with
Clojure 1.7 while keeping the current release strategy (it's not about
semantic versioning).

If you are curious, here is the Wiki page that tracks the path to release:
[https://github.com/clojure/clojurescript/wiki/Road-
Map](https://github.com/clojure/clojurescript/wiki/Road-Map)

------
inglor
That's not very helpful. All the commit contains is a version bump. Not what
changed, not why, nothing.

Anyone can tl;dr what changed?

